# First attempt !!



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2014)

I am brewing for the first time today. I am making a Black I.P.A. . Hope it turns out o.k.  The grains are steeping as I type :).


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds good Mike, I'am definitely in for this !  

Justin


----------



## candleworks (Dec 1, 2014)

Not an easy beer for a 1st brew. Hope it turns out good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been wanting to try and brew my own beer. I just recently made some apple jack for the first time and it actually turned out pretty good. I freeze concentrated it and it really helped with the flavor and color after freezing a gallon I got about a quart.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

CandleWorks said:


> Not an easy beer for a 1st brew. Hope it turns out good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am a member of Olympia Home Brew club and they have helped with questions I had. I am about doing a 21-28 day primary and then going straight to bottles.


----------



## bdawg (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello from North Bend!

Good luck on your first brew!

Tell us how it went-


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 6, 2015)

It came out Great!! I am now in my 4th batch. I love making my own beer.


----------



## bdawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Great!

Are you brewing extract only/extract with grains/all grain?

We have a very active homebrew community here in WA.

If you haven't done so already, you should check out the WA Homebrewers' Association (WAHA).  We have a lot of info up there to keep our clubs plugged in with other clubs.

Steve


----------



## atio (Aug 5, 2015)

Mike Johnson said:


> It came out Great!! I am now in my 4th batch. I love making my own beer.


Addictive huh?  Congrats!!


----------

